# Anyone seen Modesh?



## Saffiechic83 (May 6, 2010)

Ok, so either I've been blind, or he hasn't been put up on my route to work...

Modesh signifies the start of DSS and that means: me in a pair of trainers and booking my private car duy for a full day of mad retail therapy :cheer2: :evil: :loco:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I hate the stupid yellow maggot! :rant:

-


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

might want to wait till 17th!


----------



## Saffiechic83 (May 6, 2010)

|James| said:


> might want to wait till 17th!



oh poohoo :tongue1:

3 more days...where's the red bull? :eyebrows:


----------



## Saffiechic83 (May 6, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I hate the stupid yellow maggot! :rant:
> 
> -



hahaha


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't know why but I also find the yellow creature extremely irritating 

Looking forward to the shopping though 

Saffie, do you know if there will be any sales at Sephora?


----------



## Saffiechic83 (May 6, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> I don't know why but I also find the yellow creature extremely irritating
> 
> Looking forward to the shopping though
> 
> Saffie, do you know if there will be any sales at Sephora?



Funnily enough - I don't shop at Sephora 
I've been through 2 DSSes already and all the stores I visit have sales, so I'm almost sure they would too


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Isn't he the guy who does the chocolate milk? 

It looks like a yellow turd.


----------



## phr0ggi (Jun 16, 2010)

Saw him today on the cover of the Gulf News. Had no idea what the hell it was...other than scary, I mean.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

If you are not liking the Modesh then you are not liking the best UAE.

Go Home!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> If you are not liking the Modesh then you are not liking the best UAE.
> 
> Go Home!


Arf!! 


Modesh looks like a maggot. It was originally designed as a jack-in-the-box, but the organisers wanted the box removed so not it's just a big maggot, which represents nothing. 
-


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Modesh national mascot for all, you dont like you go NOW.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I nominate Elphaba as the President of the National Modhesh Fan Club!


----------



## Saffiechic83 (May 6, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I nominate Elphaba as the President of the National Modhesh Fan Club!



I second that  :clap2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I hate you both! 
-


----------



## Saffiechic83 (May 6, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I hate you both!
> -



Pammy, we should find out where Elphaba works...I think a little yellow maggot singogram has her name on it :tongue1:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Saffiechic83 said:


> Pammy, we should find out where Elphaba works...I think a little yellow maggot singogram has her name on it :tongue1:


I hate you too!!

I work from home, so good luck with that!  

-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

But we love you Elphaba!! 
Now...your first duty as President of the National Modhesh Appreciation Society would be to change your Avatar, profile pic and signature to all things "Modheshy"....the yellower the better! 
THEN we send you the singogram!! A lovely Modhesh Quartet on a Friday morning!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I hate the stupid yellow maggot! :rant:
> 
> -


I am with you on that one.
Falls into the same catagory as the british olympic things............


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Saffiechic83 said:


> Pammy, we should find out where Elphaba works...I think a little yellow maggot singogram has her name on it :tongue1:


Perhaps we should collect a few and surround Elphaba's house


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

-


----------



## Saffiechic83 (May 6, 2010)

YAY!!!!!!!!!! :clap2: :clap2:
I spotted him this morning on my way to work...very tricky to really see what he was riding, I mean sitting on, as we were going 80kmph. But there he was...On a blur rollercoaster (or so it seemed) with his new friends.  

Now...where did my habibi put his credit card? :confused2:


----------



## Saffiechic83 (May 6, 2010)

stewart said:


> Perhaps we should collect a few and surround Elphaba's house


haha - yeah, actually should have a few start really early in the morning, kinda like her own very personal alarm clock...and then start singing every 10 mins, or so... :clap2: :clap2:


----------

